# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Ultimate Russian Beginner-Intermediate (CD/Book) !

## sperk

I really recommend this set and the price is great (Golosa w/ no CDs is 2x the $) If you continue through to the advanced set it's like a solid 2+ yrs of college level work. JMHO YMMV!

----------


## mooman

hey where do u find it ???

----------


## sperk

amazon

----------


## lyube

barnes and noble also

----------


## Rounder22

If you mean the Living Language Ultimate Russian course then you are right.. it's a excellent course... as well as their other language courses though the Japanese one i find is not geared towards total beginners... anyways you can get a nice used one on Amazon.com as suggested but this is their official website:   http://www.randomhouse.com/livinglanguage/

----------

